# Mufasa (Halfmoon or Rose tail) roams the Pride Rock



## SQUIRT1216 (Dec 16, 2012)

Hey, my tank finally finish cycling. So my Mufasa can finally has a permanent home 

I tried to make it looked like Pride Rock but that's the closest rock i could find hehe

View attachment 72143


View attachment 72144


View attachment 72145


View attachment 72147


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

Haha!! That is AWESOME!! I'm a big fan of the Lion King (who isn't? lol) I love it, and Mufasa is a stunner


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

That's so awsm =D


----------



## SQUIRT1216 (Dec 16, 2012)

Now one thing to wait for is for the dwarf hairgrass to spread. Idk how to make this happen, they grow vertically fine, 1/2 inch a week but they won't spread


----------



## Foxers (Mar 14, 2010)

My fish memphis could easily be his brother! wow! bad photo ik but still
View attachment 72198
i love your tank btw, the rock looks amazing


----------



## majesticstorm (Dec 8, 2012)

I love the name (Lion King fan over here, hahaha) and your tank is awesome! He's a really beautiful boy :3


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

Such a cute idea! Who isn't a lion king fan lol. He is so gorgeous!


----------



## SQUIRT1216 (Dec 16, 2012)

Yes haha, i love my mustard gas


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

I've always wanted a mustard gas! My mom is a Notre Dame graduate, so blue, yellow, and green are the favorite colors in my house!


----------



## SQUIRT1216 (Dec 16, 2012)

And is it a halfmoon or a rosetail? Here is another picture of it
View attachment 72257


----------



## callistra (Jun 29, 2010)

Gorgeous! It's hard to tell when they're not fully fanned but he might be a rosetail.


----------



## SQUIRT1216 (Dec 16, 2012)

He is the calmest betta that I have. Never seen him flare


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

Yeah some bettas are like that. My Spikefin won't even flare at his own reflection.


----------



## SQUIRT1216 (Dec 16, 2012)

Here is a video of him. He still doesnt flare. But I think he is a rosetail because he looks like he has trouble swimming. Poor guy, not a big fan of rosetail bc how the extra fins make the betta struggle to swim

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-bMtTFduMTk&feature=youtu.be&t=2m40s


----------



## callistra (Jun 29, 2010)

All beautiful bettas! 

Or you can try to raise a betta like my rosetail who decides to bite off all his fins until he's a crown tail and can swim around quite well  Leaves an unhappy momma though..


----------



## SQUIRT1216 (Dec 16, 2012)

callistra said:


> Or you can try to raise a betta like my rosetail who decides to bite off all his fins until he's a crown tail and can swim around quite well  Leaves an unhappy momma though..


Aww... your post made me lol'ed, but sad at the same time


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

Wow you have beautiful tanks and fish, I envy some of your setups, especially Mufasa's.Right now I am watching plants grow in my Asian jungle themed tank -watches-


----------

